# Canon EF 180mm f/3.5 L USM Macro lens discontinued ???



## jd (Jun 5, 2012)

I've been shopping for a new EF 180mm f/3.5L lens. B&H shows the (non-grey market) lens as "Temporarily out of stock." Interesting. No order button, just a "Notify me" button. For a current production lens that's a bit unusual. Hong Kong retailer Digitalrev shows the lens as "Discontinued" on it's website. Something seems to be up with this lens. Perhaps a replacement for this long in the tooth lens. Pun intended for those who know the history of this lens..... 

By the way check out Kai's review videos on Digitalrev. Humorous, self deprecating, well done.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 6, 2012)

Perhaps... But Canon doesn't usually discontinue a lens before the new version is announced, they wait until after, for obvious reasons. I suspect it's just low supply.


----------



## jrista (Jun 6, 2012)

I doubt it is discontinued. It is still a very popular and very capable macro lens. I would certainly figure a new version with the same advanced IS system in the 100mm f/2.8 L Macro lens that was released a few years ago would be announced first before the current one was discontinued.


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 6, 2012)

I have the 180macro and occasionally use it as a walkabout. Even more fun with a 1.4 on it


----------



## jrista (Jun 6, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> I have the 180macro and occasionally use it as a walkabout. Even more fun with a 1.4 on it



The real nice thing about the 180macro is that it doesn't lose its MFD when you tack on a TC! It truly allows greater magnification and greater detail at the same focus distance, which is pretty fantastic.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 6, 2012)

Its due for a update, maybe they will announce it soon, and deliver in a few years? I'm getting pretty cynical about Canon lens announcements. I am equally cynical about Sigma vaporware lenses.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Jun 6, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its due for a update, maybe they will announce it soon, and deliver in a few years? I'm getting pretty cynical about Canon lens announcements. I am equally cynical about Sigma vaporware lenses.



Sigma has 180mm & 150mm macro lenses on sale which, based on reviews & the experience of photographers I know, are quite good.

As Sigma produces the 180mm macro lens for years, I think it's safe to assume it's profitable, which makes me wonder why Canon would discontinue it's 180mm macro lens. Maybe Canon thinks it can use the resources for more profitable lenses.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 14, 2012)

jrista said:


> The real nice thing about the 180macro is that it doesn't lose its MFD when you tack on a TC! It truly allows greater magnification and greater detail at the same focus distance, which is pretty fantastic.



Same goes for the 100macro (or in fact any macro or lens with a tc) - if you have a tc lying around for other lenses it's easier and more versatile to plug on a tc than the extension tube solution.


----------



## Forceflow (Jun 14, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its due for a update, maybe they will announce it soon, and deliver in a few years? I'm getting pretty cynical about Canon lens announcements. I am equally cynical about Sigma vaporware lenses.



Sigma Vaporware? The 150mm macro lens is a stunning lens and just got an update to include OS. For me this is the number one macro to get these days. (With the exception of the MP-E65 which is just too difficult to work with for me)


----------

